# Frame spacing in a Warre hive



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Jw
I just nailed mine down with thin brads that are easy to pull out and break off if I want a frame out. Abby does cover it in his book which is free on the net. 

http://www.users.callnetuk.com/~heaf/beekeeping_for_all.pdf
Around page 76.

I wonder how strong gluing down with wax would be. 

Biggest problem would be when separating boxes from each other when there were places the bees did not leave bee space at the bottom of the comb.
Good luck
gww
Ps When doing mine, I thought about using dowels through the center of the top bar into the rest.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Thanks Glen, I had downloaded that manuscript over two yeas ago but never read it and did not remember having it. Doh. Going to go with the small finishing brads. Mentee is making the spacing tool shown tonight.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

I recently 'recycled' a bunch of well-used Warre (Delon) Top Bars into Gallup Frames. Here's the first photo of the conversion sequence, where I've cut away the wire frames:



You should be able to make out the self-spacing ends which I made, and which worked well.

For plain Top Bars, some people cut slots into the ends of the Top Bars, then - having positioned them equally across the box - drive panel pins down through those slots into the rebate (rabbet), before cutting-off their heads.

LJ


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Topbars spaced on nails is a hassle. The nails bend and later are a nuisance. Fitting the topbar grooves onto the nails is a hassle. I took out the nails and bought a frame spacer from Bee Thinking, who is no more. This was just one of the reasons I decided that Warres are a hive to steer clear of. Some kind of spaced topbar like Little john shows is called for.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Should anyone else be tempted to make self-spacing Warre Top Bars - this is how I made them in the days before I built a table router (or owned any other kind of router):



These days I'd start with full-width battens and then table-router away just the central section, leaving the wider ends.

And, FWIW - those Top Bar have finally been recycled into Gallup Frames, the Top Bars of which will fit perfectly across a standard Warre Box:



I'm looking forward to seeing what the girls make of these during this coming season ...
LJ


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Glenn, LJ, and Ollie, thanks for the responses. I like the idea of self spacing bars and will talk to my guy about making them for the other four boxes. Meantime, we have bradded them in place. Also considered drilling a hole in the end and using a slighly larger nail as a peg.


----------



## guadamo1966 (Apr 9, 2019)

These are what Im going to use in my future warre hives.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beehive-Narrow-Plastic-Frame-Ends-Spacers-x-200-/311746200229?nav=SEARCH


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Slight update to the spacing problem. The guy cut a 3/8" deep kerf into the center of the end bar ear and drove a finishing nail through the slot. Top bars stay put and can be removed easily, for now.
I love package installs for the entertainment provided. Watching the bees orient to a new hive is always inspiring. I prefer nucs for the simplicity, but they are not feasible with a Warre installation.


----------



## pkolasa (12 mo ago)

odfrank said:


> Topbars spaced on nails is a hassle. The nails bend and later are a nuisance. Fitting the topbar grooves onto the nails is a hassle. I took out the nails and bought a frame spacer from Bee Thinking, who is no more. This was just one of the reasons I decided that Warres are a hive to steer clear of. Some kind of spaced topbar like Little john shows is called for.


One would think, that after so many years you could design your own beehive. I can do custom made in a week.
Preferably "barcie" like in poland 1000 years ago. Simple log, hollowed out by fire. Scraped, adapted as beehive. Thick 4" walls adjust temperature and humid. 
Foundation takes much effort to make. Like 8 times more than to make honey. So the hives with foundation have head start. The trick is to either provide beeswax or make your own foundation from actual beeswax.

Try, please report. You should see double speed of building combs. because they already have premade parts.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

pkolasa said:


> Preferably "barcie" like in poland 1000 years ago. Simple log, hollowed out by fire. Scraped, adapted as beehive. Thick 4" walls adjust temperature and humid.


most states over here in the US require "inspect able" hives IE movable frame.

GG


----------

